# change in marital status on visa



## persianfromtexas (Sep 23, 2012)

So I moved to dubai a few years ago during a separation from my wife and on my residency visa I claimed single. Now the wifey and I have reconciled and she wants to join me here in dubai. Will I get I to trouble saying I was single when I was still legally married in the US? What is the process I need to go thru to change my visa to married and apply for my wife's visa?


----------



## nasirctg (May 19, 2013)

Hi,
Although you claimed single on your residency visa but still you can bring your wife to dubai. All you need to have the following things -

1. Original marriage certificate (has to be attested from UAE embassy in USA and ministry of foreign affairs, UAE)
2. Original tenancy contract of yours (also has to be attested through Ejari online)
3. Your original employment contract attested from Immigration dept. dubai or salary certificate if you are a govt. or freezone employee
4. Your wife's passport copy and 1 photograph
5. Your's passport & visa page copy, labor card copy and emirates id card copy

When you complete with all above documents just move to any of the typing center and get typed the entry permit application for your wife - then sign on the application form and go to the dubai immigration dept. along with above mentioned documents. Hopefully you will get the pink visa of your wife. She will get 60 days time period to come to dubai. Once she come here you have to do her medical, emirates id and visa stamping on her passport. Hope this will help to you. Cheers!


----------



## queenaomi (Mar 9, 2016)

hi,..ive been living here in dubai long time and im planning to get married...but when we submit our documents that only i know i am married in my status...how i will be able to change my status to being single?will i be in trouble if i submit my singleness with all the stamps on it stating i am single though in my ID card it says i am married?please help me what to do...thanks


----------

